# One for me



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi fellows,

i have made a lot of slingshots last time, now my family and a few friends are completely equipped 

Now, i take the time to build one just for me, no complicated laminates, no science design, just for good and precise shooting.

Made from beech plywood and cherry (and hazelnut-veneer)

This one fits perfekt in my hand:





































I added a TB-silver bandset, and did my first five shoots with it: (10 meters distance, 8mm steel ammo)










The first shoot was a bit out of place, the following shoots are placed much better.

If someone is interested, i could set a sketch in the templates section

Cheers, Tom


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great work! Beautiful finish, too.
By all means, post those plans!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

That's really nice Tom ! Looks like it fits your hand perfectly!
Glad you've taken time to make one for yourself mate  
And nice shooting by the way !


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent work as usual, please place in templates it would be appreciated


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is so nice. Perfect fit.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

3/3: Great work, great wood, and good shooting. You're on the honor roll.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet and simple beauty. Good one mate!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Excellent looking slinger with a perfect finish. Some very impressive slinging with it to a all around sweet frame IMO.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tom, that is great. I am interested in the plans as well as knowing your procedure for finishing.

Darren


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Looking great! Nice grip and finish!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Straight forward beauty. Nothing fancy, but comfort and shootability. Thank you for sharing, Tom.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

looks very elegant and comfortable, I really like.
I'm also interested in the template, thanks.

:wave: ... Alf


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one buddy!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful. I'm also interested in the finishing process you used.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Splendid!


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I do believe ill be copying this one! Simple and fully functional, I like it


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes! Template for this Please!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Super Job!*


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Another great slingshot ... and very good shooting too !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice fit! Great shooting! I like the design.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shape, good ergonomics, sinks right into your hand there Tom! Glad you finally have one for yourself


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Really nice. I don't know why, but I like this one even more than some of your laminates! Really great job you did here.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wot a beauty excellent again !!!

cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

scarfaceTom said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> i have made a lot of slingshots last time, now my family and a few friends are completely equipped
> 
> ...


some one interested ? you must be kidding thats a must have

cheers


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok guys, glad you like it :banana:

here is the link to the template: http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/93-tom-ergo/

If there are any questions, PM me.

So, happy slinghot making and god bless you, my friends!!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work!!! New design and beautiful craftsmanship, outstanding!!


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent design, great fit and beautiful finish... What more could you ask for.


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent design, great fit and beautiful finish... What more could you ask for.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

scarfaceTom said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> i have made a lot of slingshots last time, now my family and a few friends are completely equipped
> 
> ...


Tom.....how about making me one of this design?


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom.....beautiful craftsmanship and finish. Are you interested in a commission? Thank you, LBH2


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

@LBH2:
If you are interestet, PM me


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That's awesome work and a great design, thank you for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom......did you receive my PM? LBH2


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tom.....I forwarded a PM to you but didn't hear back from you......do you have a personal e-mail address that you can forward so I may use?

LBH2


----------



## exteno (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Tom,

Thank you for the template. I build my first slingshot based on your Ergo. 

It was built with wood Sipo and finished with a natural oil tinted teak V33.

Now i need theraband and a pouch.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

@exteno: nice Job!!! give me your adress, i'll send you a few bandsets

Regards, Tom


----------



## exteno (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeh! This is extremely nice of you! I give you my address by PM. :bowdown:

Regards, Philippe


----------



## exteno (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you Tom for the bandsets and for *the exceptional surprise* !!! :wave:

The slingshot fully dressed :


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

With bands much nicer  , have a good shot !


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes mate, shoot well


----------

